# What can cause a tivo stream to reboot?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

My tivo stream reboots sometimes when I'm watching a TV show on my phone. What can I do to stop this?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have tried everything to stop the tivo stream from Rebooting when watching shows. And I am about to give up. In have new tablet and it still reboots. Can someone please give me some help on this?


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

The tivo is on a weird network


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would try moving it to a different location, maybe try a different power brick, rebooting it and the network. It could be overheating as well- same behavior for different devices. Does it happen at home and away? Check out the fan, dirt on the intakes, ect.

But, you may just have one that has failed. It happens.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> I would try moving it to a different location, maybe try a different power brick, rebooting it and the network. It could be overheating as well- same behavior for different devices. Does it happen at home and away? Check out the fan, dirt on the intakes, ect.
> 
> But, you may just have one that has failed. It happens.


sometimes I can watch a show for 30 min and then it will restart. it does it when im on my home network and at work.

its only a week old.

Im frustrated


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you called tivo? Things break. It happens.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

What do I tell tivo.? Will they send me a replacement?


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tell them what you told us. No one can tell the future, not even me.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Hope you did not buy used from ebay.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought it on amazon. it reboots even when its not being used


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I got my tivo stream replaced by tivo.! And it is working good


----------

